# farm work in Italy



## pammi

Hi there,
I was wondering if I could obtain a work visa for farm work in Italy? Does anyone know how I could go about it?I have recently received an Indian passport and was planning to work for a couple of years in italy. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

pammi said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if I could obtain a work visa for farm work in Italy? Does anyone know how I could go about it?I have recently received an Indian passport and was planning to work for a couple of years in italy. Any help would be much appreciated.


Hi Pammi. The short answer is "probably not". Work visas to non EU passport holders can only be given under the justification that local (Italian or legally resident) labor resources are not available. Unless we are talking about specialized agriculture technician, i.e. plant or livestock breeding specialist, that is not the case. Even for agricultural specialists there are a lot of unemployed young Italians. Nearly all farm labor in Italy is now done by illegal or semi-legal immigants from Eastern Europe and Africa, who work under often nasty conditions for tiny amounts of money. We are talking maybe 600/700$ a month for 6 days a week of stoop labor.


----------



## pammi

omegendorph said:


> Hi Pammi. The short answer is "probably not". Work visas to non EU passport holders can only be given under the justification that local (Italian or legally resident) labor resources are not available. Unless we are talking about specialized agriculture technician, i.e. plant or livestock breeding specialist, that is not the case. Even for agricultural specialists there are a lot of unemployed young Italians. Nearly all farm labor in Italy is now done by illegal or semi-legal immigants from Eastern Europe and Africa, who work under often nasty conditions for tiny amounts of money. We are talking maybe 600/700$ a month for 6 days a week of stoop labor.


Oh, so people I heard about are possibly semi-legal. Thanks a ton.


----------



## MaidenScotland

pammi said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if I could obtain a work visa for farm work in Italy? Does anyone know how I could go about it?I have recently received an Indian passport and was planning to work for a couple of years in italy. Any help would be much appreciated.




Hi

I am wondering why you would use your Indian passport to try and find work in Europe.. your British passport is your passport to Europe!

Maiden


----------



## tonysboy

omegendorph, just wondering if you know.... if I come to the country as an American but as the spouse of a EU citizen, does that change things?


----------



## Bevdeforges

tonysboy said:


> omegendorph, just wondering if you know.... if I come to the country as an American but as the spouse of a EU citizen, does that change things?


As long as your EU spouse is "settling" in Italy, you should be accorded all the same rights and privileges as your EU spouse. There is supposed to be an "accelerated" registration process for whatever resident documents you may need.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pammi

MaidenScotland, you are right. It's just that I got the passport as my spouse is Indian.


----------

